# Beruf wiederherstellen



## BigBooster007 (18. August 2007)

Es soll irgendwo einen Typen geben, bei dem ich meinen verlernten Beruf wiederherstellen lassen kann auf dem Stand wo ich war, als ich ihn verlernt habe. wär nett, wenn mir jemand sagt, wo der ist und was ich tun muss. danke schön.


----------



## Isegrim (18. August 2007)

Das wäre mir neu. Du verwechselst das auch nicht mit der Änderung der Berufsspezialisierung?


----------



## BigBooster007 (18. August 2007)

nein, tue ich nicht, in Tanaris hab ich son Typen schon gefunden, der so was ähnliches Sagt, aber das Buch, was ich benutzen soll dafür funzt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (18. August 2007)

Das ist genau der Typ für das Verlernen der _Spezialisierung_. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

